# Holden Badges



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

For those of us in Canada and the US who want SRI-V badges or other holden badges......

Original Parts Group

They ship to both Canada and America...

Just odered some SRi-V badges for the doors and some holden emblams... shipping isnt too bad but then again its comming form the other side of the world.

Cheers


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

great find. thanks for the headsUp. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Isnt this sorta like putting a Type R badge on a Integra GS? Or a GTR badge on a Sentra?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Isnt this sorta like putting a Type R badge on a Integra GS? Or a GTR badge on a Sentra?


Not really, the Cruzes are the same performance level

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

just making it a little different than others...... always always wanted a holden so this is as close as i can get! arnt too many sri-v models in canada haha so it should make the car stand out! which i like :th_coolio:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

ADM wut! 

Jk, I actually think the lion looks better than the bowtie. Although clean looks the best.

*leaves before the purists arrive


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i love the lion, however, with the front grille bar being part of the moulded bumper im kinda SOL in terms of putting the holden emblam on the front of the car unless i do major modification. so i figure ill just up the SRi-V badges on the front doors where the RS badges go and maybe put a small little lion on the back somewhere by the license plate.......... donno just like bein different.... and I LOVE HOLDENS! i had a pontiac G8 that was completely badges as a holden and loved it...... just not the gas milage... everyone was always asking what it was


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

badges have arrived! i will post pics when i get some nice weather and can put them on..... **** april snow storms!


----------



## Daren12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to change Holden badges including the front bar/grille to Chevy one's. I was in contact with a guy in LA who told me that he could get the bits I needed to change including other items like a Aveo Chevy steering wheel badge, Chevy sill plates, Chevy wheel caps, and a Chevy spark plug cover? Any advise would be awesome.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

You ever get those badges figured out? Any pics?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I really want these.. just cant justify $50+ for some badges.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

$30 now

http://www.originalpartsgroup.com.a...ALL-CRUZE-LION-BADGE-FOR-BOOTLID---SEDAN.html 

still a bit more than I'm willing to pay for them.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the Holden badges on my Holden Cruze as it is actually made on the same production line as the Commodore in Aus. so I am happy to stay local.


----------

